# Nice things about "old" people



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Alright, I've been teased, more than once, about being old from you youngins. It must be true because oddly enough I have a big collection of postive things about old people.  Here's one I really wanted to share from 60 Minutes Correspondent Andy Rooney (CBS) 

As I grow in age, I value women over 40 most of all. Here are just a few reasons why:

A woman over 40 will never wake you in the middle of the night and ask, 'What are you thinking?' She doesn't care what you think. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o> </o>
If a woman over 40 doesn't want to watch the game, she doesn't sit around whining about it. She does something she wants to do, and it's usually more interesting. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Women over 40 are dignified. They seldom have a screaming match with you at the opera or in the middle of an expensive restaurant. Of course, if you deserve it, they won't hesitate to shoot you if they think they can get away with it.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Older women are generous with praise, often undeserved. They know what it's like to be unappreciated.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Women get psychic as they age. You never have to confess your sins to a woman over 40.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Once you get past a wrinkle or two, a woman over 40 is far sexier than her younger counterpart. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Older women are forthright and honest. They'll tell you right off if you are a jerk if you are acting like one. You don't ever have to wonder where you stand with her. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Yes, we praise women over 40 for a multitude of reasons. Unfortunately, it's not reciprocal..For every stunning, smart, well-coiffed, hot woman over 40, there is a bald, paunchy relic in yellow pants making a fool of himself with some 22-year old waitress. Ladies, I apologize.

For all those men who say, 'Why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free?', here's an update for you. Nowadays 80% of women are against marriage. Why? Because women realize it's not worth buying an entire pig just to get a little sausage!

Andy Rooney is a really smart guy!

Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass....it's about learning to dance in the rain.<o></o>


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

A-men to that Bid D....Me, being closer to 50 than 40 can second that. My spousel unit of 22 years is living proof of several of those thoughts!....Dancing in the rain works for me!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

There is a downside to age also.................



























Sorry D, had to do it. I got this email about 20 seconds before I read your post and couldn't help myself.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

lol thats funny. wonder if she got the discount?:thinking:


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

That's gross if I was working the counter I'd just let her have it...lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

ROFLMAO


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Bruin, you would have let me down if you hadn't come back with something. I love those cartoons!

My sister and I started exchanging **** birthday cards years ago. It all started when I sent her one that said on the front cover "Do your boobs hang low, do they wobble to and fro" and on the inside it said "not so funny anymore, is it?".


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

*THE SENILITY PRAYER* 
God grant me the senility to forget the people I never liked anyway, the good fortune to run into the ones that I do, and the eyesight to tell the difference. Now that I'm older, here's what I've discovered: 
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
*ONE* 
I started out with nothing, and I still have most of it. 

*TWO* 
My wild oats have turned into prunes and All Bran. 

*THREE* 
I finally got my head together; now my body is falling apart. 

*FOUR* 
Funny, I don't remember being absent minded... 

*FIVE* 
All reports are in; life is now officially unfair 

*SIX* 
If all is not lost, where is it? 

*SEVEN* 
It is easier to get older than it is to get wiser. 

*EIGHT* 
Some days you're the dog; some days you're the hydrant. 

*NINE* 
I wish the buck stopped here; I sure could use a few... 

*TEN* 
Kids in the back seat cause accidents. 

*ELEVEN* 
Accidents in the back seat cause...kids 

*TWELVE* 
It's hard to make a comeback when you haven't been anywhere. 

*THIRTEEN* 
Only time the world beats a path to your door is when you're in the bathroom 

*FOURTEEN* 
If God wanted me to touch my toes, he would have put them on my knees 

*FIFTEEN* 
When I'm finally holding all the cards, why does everyone decide to play chess? 

*SIXTEEN* 
It's not hard to meet expenses...they're everywhere 

*SEVENTEEN* 
The only difference between a rut and a grave is the depth. 

*EIGHTEEN* 
These days, I spend a lot of time thinking about the hereafter...I go somewhere to get something and then wonder what I'm here after.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Big D said:


> Alright, I've been teased, more than once, about being old from you youngins. It must be true because oddly enough I have a big collection of postive things about old people.  Here's one I really wanted to share from 60 Minutes Correspondent Andy Rooney (CBS)
> 
> As I grow in age, I value women over 40 most of all. Here are just a few reasons why:
> 
> ...


At 41, I agree 100%!!!!!!


----------

